# lower provo fish



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

What's the deal with the fish on the lower provo? Been fishing lately and have seen tons of fish with big white soars all over there faces and tails and stuff. 
Had one 20 inch plus brown come floating down the river to me upside down couldn't swim was just twitching and his dorsal fin was gone just nasty soars all over.
Anybody know what's goin on?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Rough handling on C&R?


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think so just cuz of the amounts of fish I've been seeing with the same issues


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

The white soars are ulcers they usually occur from disease but as mentioned earlier ruff C&R can cause the white soars. My best guess is over populated diseased browns


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Happens every year. Some years worse than others. Wait 'till the spawn - you'll see many more with the problem then. With 5000 fish per mile, that river is way overpopulated. The white fungus on the fish is just nature's way of thinning out the population. There's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I see multiple specimens like that each trip to the lower. You see a lot of 'em with it during the spawn, but I was shocked to spot a half dozen or so today on the lower. they were weak, and deteorating fast.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Could they be nitrogen burns? I know that steelhead will get them coming up from the rivers and its caused by the dams.


----------



## UtahFlyFishing (Jan 31, 2010)

Take a look at this picture, I caught it on the Provo the other day, I think this is what you where talking about and I had the same question.

http://www.flyfishingriver.com/2010/08/ ... his-on-it/


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

yep, thats exactly what i was talking about.


----------



## UtahFlyFishing (Jan 31, 2010)

So does anyone know what it is?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll tell you exactly what it is. It comes from all those BYU co-eds floating down the river. Half the guys living in the dorms have the same sores. That is why I always take toilet seat covers with me when I sit down for dinner at the Brick Oven


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ LOL!!!


----------

